#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Squid(debian) em paralelo mikrotik(parent proxy) show de Bola (para iniciantes)

## wifiinternet

primero vc vai usar :

1 Mikrotik (qualquer versão) funcionando 3 placas de redes (com a placa de rede que vai para a Debian (ip=192.168.10.1/30)
1 Debian Com 1 placa de rede editado assim (ip=192.168.10.2/mask=255.255.255.255.252/gw q eo mikrotik=192.168.10.1)


Essa regra e para o mikrotik conversar com a Debian

Vá em Firewall, dentro da aba NAT, clique em + , na janela a seguir, na primeira aba chamada GENERAL, no campo CHAIN escolha a opção SRCNAT, na opção SRC. ADDRESS coloque 192.168.10.0/30, vá até a aba ACTION E selecione MASQUERADE. 



primeiro a rede vai ficar assim

internet
!
Mikrotik------Debian
!
!
clientes

agora instale o squid3 e tbm se vc precisar ssh para acessar-lo na sua rede(preferencial)( #apt-get update ) eu uso o putty no windows
(#apt-get install ssh )vou disponixar para download
#apt-get update
#apt-get install squid3

der permissões as pastas do proxy

#chmod 777 /var/spool/squid3
#chmod 777 /var/log/squid3
#chown proxy.proxy /var/spool/squid3
#chown proxy.proxy /var/log/squid3


agora vc tem que apagar seu squid.conf
#rm -rf etc/squid3/squid.conf
agora criar-lo
#vi etc/squid3/squid.conf
ou use o mcdit
se tiver em modo grafico va em pelo gedit

agora leia o squid.conf e altere de acordo com seus hardware e seus clientes e edite do sua preferencia 


#Squid.conf gerado por Adriano Soluções - Adriano Jorge Vitorino Melo Junior
#Contato (82) 9909-3868
#
# regras de segurança, iptables, etc. executadas no mikrotik.

http_port 5128
visible_hostname webproxy


acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
acl SSL_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 80
acl Safe_ports port 21
acl Safe_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 70 #protocolo gopher antigão
acl Safe_ports port 210 #whais
acl Safe_ports port 1024-65535 #todas as outras portas
acl Safe_ports port 280 #http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 #gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 #filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 #multi http
acl Safe_ports port 901 #acesso Swat
acl purge method PURGE
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager
http_access allow purge localhost
http_access deny purge
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_PORTS

#permissão de acesso ao proxy, rede do Mikrotik
#classe de rede ou classes separadas por espaços.
acl redelocal src 192.168.10.1
http_access allow localhost
http_access allow redelocal

#bloquear todos outros acessos.
http_access deny all

#access log
cache_access_log /var/log/squid3/access.log

#cache.log
cache_log /var/log/squid3/cache.log

#memoria reservada para o cache, coloque um valor de preferencia 40%
# do total da sua maquina, e não mais.
cache_mem 80 MB

#máximo tamanho dos arquivo cache na memoria
maximum_object_size_in_memory 80 KB

#máximo tamanho dos arquivo cache no hd
maximum_object_size 50 MB
minimum_object_size 0 KB

#regra que começa a esvaziar / substituir arquivos no cache em 90%
cache_swap_low 80
cache_swap_high 90

#indicação de localização da pasta de arquivos cache e em sequência valor
#total em MB de espaço no hd a ser usado pelo cache, numero de pastas, e
#numero de subpastas do cache.
cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid3 50048 16 256

#intervalos de tempos que o proxy verificara os arquivos dos site acessado
#conferem com o do cache, o valor 4560 significa 04 dias
refresh_pattern ^ftp: 15 20% 4560
refresh_pattern ^gopher: 15 0% 4560
refresh_pattern . 15 20% 4560

#Mantendo objetos recentes e pequenos na memoria
memory_replacement_policy heap GDSF

#Ativando pools de memoria, evitando o Squid ficar realocando memoria toda hora que precisar, manter pools de 32MB
#memory_pools off
#memory_pools_limit 0

#########################################################################################################
qual quer duvida desse squid.conf pode falar .

agora seu squid ta funcionado

abra seu mikrotik vá em IP > WEB PROXY> SETTINGS

port:3128
parent proxy:192.168.10.2
parent port proxy:5128
cache driver:system
cache adriministrador"sua preferencia"
max. cache size:none
max client conection :1000
" server """""""" :1000

Pronto, seu proxy tem comunicação com o mikrotik e está apto a atender clientes, vamos as configurações para que os clientes passem pelo proxy. 

Vamos supor que a rede que você tem configurada para seus clientes é 10.0.0.0/24 (cliente 1 = 10.0.0.2/24, cliente 2 =10.0.0.3/24 etc...), também vamos pegar o primeiro ip desta classe como o configurado em IP ADDRESS ou seja 10.0.0.1/24. 

Precisamos primeiro permitir que esta classe acesse o proxy: 

Vá em IP > WEB PROXY, na aba ACCESS clique em +, já janela seguinte adicione a classe 10.0.0.0/24 no campo SRC-ADDRESS, na opção action deixe em ALLOW. 

Agora vamos barrar qualquer outra classe para acesso ao proxy: 

Clique novamente no + e na deixe todos os campos como estão, somente altere a opção action para DENY. 

Precisamos agora direcionar todo o trafego da porta 80 para o proxy, vá em IP > FIREWALL > aba NAT clique em + e coloque exatamente como esta na imagem abaixo: 
http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/imagens...rect-proxy.JPG

Nas imagens acima, na aba GENERAL temos um campo marcado com um [!] escrito IP VÁLIDO DO SEU SERVIDOR,no seu caso o ip daDebian 192.168.10.2 , troque esta mensagem pelo IP válido que você está utilizando nesta máquina e mantenha o [!], no campo interfaces, onde na imagem aparece REDE_8 troque pela interface que atende diretamente seus clientes (ex: ether3). 

Agora temos que bloquear o acesso externo ao proxy, esta regra é muito importante, clique na aba FILTER RULES e clique no +, coloque exatamente como na figura abaixo:http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/imagens...erno-proxy.JPG

e esse vc estiver no mk 2.9.27 tem que clicar em !x!transparent proxy

eu tenho 15 anos foi moleza fazer o proxy e pq começei um dias desses 
coloquei esse proxy em uma rede de 200 clientes com uns 100 clientes acessando simultaniamente

qualquer duvida pode me adicionar ([email protected])

qualquer duvida dou o suporte a todos do forum 


 :Nurse:  :Withstupid:

----------


## deniss

cara muito bom esse seu post ouvi flar q squid 3 é bom
vou fazer aqui na minha rede posto jaja


obrigado

----------


## cleijean

Amigo, estou com uma maquina com um hd de 250gb e memória de 1 gb, como ficaria a configuração do squid? abraços!!!

----------


## Mirandapb

Realmente era o que eu estava precisando merece um: 
*thank you very much*

----------


## wifiinternet

> Amigo, estou com uma maquina com um hd de 250gb e memória de 1 gb, como ficaria a configuração do squid? abraços!!!




amigo pode me adicinar no msn que eu passo as informações "[email protected]"

----------


## river2

vlw cara.

----------


## pbportilho

man, essa configuração serve para o ubuntu server?
caso não, qual a vesão do debian que vc instalou? 
me manda o link.
e qual a configuração do pc para usar isso?

----------


## deniss

cara realmente fuciona mesmo estava com meu link tando gargalo tda hora depois q fiz esse milagre q vc postou melhorou as coiss por aqui muito o brigado mesmoo faz tempo q nao vejo um topico tao bom
na verdade o forum é pra essa finalidade mas muitos usam pra dezabafar o stress 




valeu !!!!!

----------


## GEISSONHUGO

Use diskd para um numero grande de requeisições.....

*cache_dir diskd /var/spool/squid 50000 64 256 Q1=64 Q2=72*


dizem que dois diretorios melhorao mais ainda o desempenho.. nao testei ainda.... mais ou menos assim....

*cache_dir diskd /var/spool/squid/1 50000 64 256 Q1=64 Q2=72*
*cache_dir diskd /var/spool/squid/2 50000 64 256 Q1=64 Q2=72*

----------


## jociano

Bixo tuh salvou a minha vida!!! Brigadão mano!!! Manjo de Debian mas ainda não tinha conseguido integra-lo com o Mikrotik. 1000 Obrigados!!! Se precisar de qualquer coisa pode me add no meu msn, ok! Valeuuus!!!


Msn: suporte (arroba) acessohosting (ponto) com

----------


## wifiinternet

tou configurando o proxy squid na debian + dns (bind9) e configuraçãoes de firewall no mikrotik e com meu amigo

começamos fazer consultoria online 

mas qualquer duvida per gunte no forum que tentaremos esplicar  :Withstupid:

----------


## wifiinternet

debian ou ubuntu server 
mas gosto mas da debian 

qual quer coisa me adicione no msn ou deixe seu recado no forum

----------


## wifiinternet

vou implementar amigo em provedores com mais de 200 clientes obr.

----------


## jeanfrank

Gostaria de saber se com debian(squid) consigo instalar ele em 2 hds identicos de 250 gb, estava pesquisando e cheguei a conclusão que este sistema com 2 hds é melhor de que 1 hd de 500 gb por exemplo ja que a tarefa de gravação/leitura vai ser feita por dois hds simultaneamente, a questão é se é possivel ser instalado desta forma e qual seria o procedimento...
Ps: minha estrutura atual é a seguinte

5 links dsl(modem roteado) de 1 mb entrando no mk por interfaces separadas + autenticação por hotspot(balanceamento nth e demais regras) + debian pros serviços de cache, proxy etc em paralelo.

Estive pesquisando o CentOs e ele trabalha com 2 hds de uma forma parecida com raid0 não sei exatamente

----------


## jeanfrank

wifiinternet

fiz as configs de acordo com o que vc passou com alteração em apenas poucos detalhes, pra adequar a minha realidade veja abaixo:

# Colaborou Adriano Jorge V. M Junior
# PRIMENET - www.primenetmtv.com.br
# Regras de seguranca, iptables realizados pelo Mikrotik

http_port 5128
http_hostname proxylinux
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
acl SSL_ports port 443 563 # msn
acl Safe_ports port 80 # http
acl Safe_ports port 21 # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 70 # protocolo gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210 # whais
acl Safe_ports port 1024-65535 # portas autas
acl Safe_ports port 280 # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 # multi http
acl Safe_ports port 901 # acesso swat
acl purge method PURGE
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager
http_access allow purge localhost
http_access deny purge
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_PORTS
# Permissao de acesso ao Mikrotik
# Classes de rede ou classes separadas por espaco
acl redelocal src 192.168.6.1
http_access allow localhost
http_access allow redelocal
# Bloquear todos outros acessos
http_access deny all
# Access log
cache_access_log /var/log/squid3/access.log
# Cache.log
cache_log /var/log/squid3/cache.log
# Memoria reservada para o cache 40% total memoria disponivel
cache_mem 750 MB
# Maximo tamanho dos arquivos cache na memoria
maximum_object_size_in_memory 96 KB
# Maximo tamanho dos arquivos cache no HD
maximum_object_size 90 MB
minimum_object_size 0 KB
# Regra para esvaziar/substituir arquivos no cache a 90%
cache_swap_low 80 
cache_swap_high 90
# Indicacao de localizacao da pasta de arquivos cache e em sequencia valor
# Total em MB de espaco no HD a ser usado cache numero pastas e subpastas
cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid3 170048 16 256
# Intervalos de tempo que o proxy verifica arquivos dos sites acessados
# Intervalos de tempo que o proxy verifica arquivos dos sites acessados
# Conferem com o do cache o valor 2280 significa 02 dias
refresh_pattern^ftp: 15 20% 2280
refresh_pattern^gopher: 15 0% 2280
refresh_pattern . 15 20% 2280
# Mantendo objetos pequenos e recentes na memoria
memory_replacement_policy heap GDSF
# Ativando pools de memoria para nao realocar memoria toda hora
# Precisa manter pools de 32 MB
memory_pools off
memory_pools_limit 0

ERROR
The requested URL could not be retrieved

gostaria de uma ajuda se possivel

----------


## brunocabrini

boa noite amigos, tenho uma pequena duvida.

o link entra e sai do debian pela mesma placa de rede??

----------


## jeanfrank

não o link sai por placas diferentes, uma pro linux e outra pro link

abraço

----------


## brunocabrini

bom dia

entao como ficaria, pelo que eu entendi vamos colocar uma terceira placa no mk com o link liberado, essa placa eu vou ligar com o link do linux, certo? e a outra eu ligo aonde no switch?

Obrigado pela Atenção

Bruno Cabrini

----------


## magrock

> bom dia
> 
> entao como ficaria, pelo que eu entendi vamos colocar uma terceira placa no mk com o link liberado, essa placa eu vou ligar com o link do linux, certo? e a outra eu ligo aonde no switch?
> 
> Obrigado pela Atenção
> 
> Bruno Cabrini


Eu fiz e fica legal, VEJA A IMAGEM ABAIXO EM ANEXO, TEM UMA DEMONSTRAÇÃO DO ESQUEMA NÃO TEM MISTERIO !!! :Smokin:

----------


## brunocabrini

boa noie amigo,

pelo que eu vi no seu esquema, vc usa apenas 1 placa de rede no squid, é isso??

Se alguem puder me ajudar

Obrigado

----------


## Roberto21

Vamos lá, vou participar desse tópico também..lí todo tópico e achei execelente!

Ele simplificou todo o processo de ligação e configuração do linux (squid) em paralelo com o mikrotik, deixando todo trabalho do firewall a cargo do Mikrotik.

A questão de uma placa só no debian é interessante por que só adicionaremos uma placa ao Mikrotik, ou, quem tenha um swithc na placa dos clientes nem precisará de adicionar outra placa no mikrotik, acho bacana incluir o squid guard também que tal?

Parabéns por seu excelente tópico eu farei os testes aqui e postarei os resultados para que também possa ajudar a quem precisar, já que quem se dedica a sua rede percebe que nos dias de hoje com link's cada vez mais caros e a concorrência dos 3g e das grandes operadoras é necessário sim o squid com o linux na rede, por que, só o cache do mikrotik não é mais o suficiente para prestar um serviço de qualidade e economizar banda de link. :Dancing:

----------


## wifiinternet

> Vamos lá, vou participar desse tópico também..lí todo tópico e achei execelente!
> 
> Ele simplificou todo o processo de ligação e configuração do linux (squid) em paralelo com o mikrotik, deixando todo trabalho do firewall a cargo do Mikrotik.
> 
> A questão de uma placa só no debian é interessante por que só adicionaremos uma placa ao Mikrotik, ou, quem tenha um swithc na placa dos clientes nem precisará de adicionar outra placa no mikrotik, acho bacana incluir o squid guard também que tal?
> 
> Parabéns por seu excelente tópico eu farei os testes aqui e postarei os resultados para que também possa ajudar a quem precisar, já que quem se dedica a sua rede percebe que nos dias de hoje com link's cada vez mais caros e a concorrência dos 3g e das grandes operadoras é necessário sim o squid com o linux na rede, por que, só o cache do mikrotik não é mais o suficiente para prestar um serviço de qualidade e economizar banda de link.




obrigado amigo bora estudar muito para ñ ficar para traz!!!!

----------


## wifiinternet

> Gostaria de saber se com debian(squid) consigo instalar ele em 2 hds identicos de 250 gb, estava pesquisando e cheguei a conclusão que este sistema com 2 hds é melhor de que 1 hd de 500 gb por exemplo ja que a tarefa de gravação/leitura vai ser feita por dois hds simultaneamente, a questão é se é possivel ser instalado desta forma e qual seria o procedimento...
> Ps: minha estrutura atual é a seguinte
> 
> 5 links dsl(modem roteado) de 1 mb entrando no mk por interfaces separadas + autenticação por hotspot(balanceamento nth e demais regras) + debian pros serviços de cache, proxy etc em paralelo.
> 
> Estive pesquisando o CentOs e ele trabalha com 2 hds de uma forma parecida com raid0 não sei exatamente




amigo se vc tiver um hd de rotação alta como de 15.000 rpm vc usa um mas apelar pra 2 acho q essa ñ e a solução
deve se usar um hd para o sistema e outro para o cache 

mas aki usamos tudo em 1 so hd

----------


## wifiinternet

> wifiinternet
> 
> fiz as configs de acordo com o que vc passou com alteração em apenas poucos detalhes, pra adequar a minha realidade veja abaixo:
> 
> # Colaborou Adriano Jorge V. M Junior
> # PRIMENET - www.primenetmtv.com.br
> # Regras de seguranca, iptables realizados pelo Mikrotik
> 
> http_port 5128
> ...




amigo me adiciona no msn para eu poder te ajudar e depois colocar no forum vc ta me ajudando aki no forum obrigado!!!!

----------


## wifiinternet

> bom dia
> 
> entao como ficaria, pelo que eu entendi vamos colocar uma terceira placa no mk com o link liberado, essa placa eu vou ligar com o link do linux, certo? e a outra eu ligo aonde no switch?
> 
> Obrigado pela Atenção
> 
> Bruno Cabrini






vc vai usar so 1 placa de rede na debian e + 1 no mk so isso qualquer coisa me adicione no msn [email protected]

----------


## jeanfrank

> amigo me adiciona no msn para eu poder te ajudar e depois colocar no forum vc ta me ajudando aki no forum obrigado!!!!


O problema foi resolvido, na verdade foram erros de principiante quanto a grafia e numeros de porta mas agora ta legal, consegui melhorar bastante minha rede, vou passar como ficou todo o esquema de funcionamento e gostaria de aproveitar pra agradecer ao wifiinternet que me ajudou nesta fase do meu projeto e gostaria de agradecer imensamente tambem todos do forum que de alguma forma de auxiliarão nesta caminhada... breve historico.
Fui apresentado ao mundo dos servidores linux a cerca de 2 meses e ao mikrotik desde janeiro de lá pra cá foi muito estudo, pesquisa, teste acertando ora errando muita ralação mas tudo com o maior prazer, quando conseguimos resolver um problema qualquer que antes parecia insoluvel poxa da uma satisfação e uma vontade de fazer melhor a cada vez, muito obrigado a todos e quero começar a cumprir uma promessa que fiz quando comecei, que quando tivesse um pouco mais esperiente e com minha estrutura rodando melhor compartilharia tudo com o pessoal do forum

abraços a todos e vamos lá testar, testar e testar tudo de várias formas possiveis é tudo fantastico.
ps: minha esposa gostou tanto que vai fazer faculdade agora de analise e desenvolvimento de sistemas meu orgulho !!!

Se alguem gostar do esquema de funcionamento pode mandar as duvidas.
desculpas se o tema esta fora do contexto
abraços

----------


## wifiinternet

> O problema foi resolvido, na verdade foram erros de principiante quanto a grafia e numeros de porta mas agora ta legal, consegui melhorar bastante minha rede, vou passar como ficou todo o esquema de funcionamento e gostaria de aproveitar pra agradecer ao wifiinternet que me ajudou nesta fase do meu projeto e gostaria de agradecer imensamente tambem todos do forum que de alguma forma de auxiliarão nesta caminhada... breve historico.
> Fui apresentado ao mundo dos servidores linux a cerca de 2 meses e ao mikrotik desde janeiro de lá pra cá foi muito estudo, pesquisa, teste acertando ora errando muita ralação mas tudo com o maior prazer, quando conseguimos resolver um problema qualquer que antes parecia insoluvel poxa da uma satisfação e uma vontade de fazer melhor a cada vez, muito obrigado a todos e quero começar a cumprir uma promessa que fiz quando comecei, que quando tivesse um pouco mais esperiente e com minha estrutura rodando melhor compartilharia tudo com o pessoal do forum
> 
> abraços a todos e vamos lá testar, testar e testar tudo de várias formas possiveis é tudo fantastico.
> ps: minha esposa gostou tanto que vai fazer faculdade agora de analise e desenvolvimento de sistemas meu orgulho !!!
> 
> Se alguem gostar do esquema de funcionamento pode mandar as duvidas.
> desculpas se o tema esta fora do contexto
> abraços


 
Amigo tou muito feliz vc ta se esforçando para aprender gostei 
tou tambem se esforçando um pouco mas vou esforça muito
para responder as duvidas de todos meus amigos aki do forum
obrigado pelo agradecimento !!

----------


## MassumiX

Tem como funcionar apenas com 2 placas de rede?
Ligando o proxy junto a entrada do link.

Abs
Excelente Topico.  :Santaclaus:

----------


## Mirandapb

Roberto fiquei meio perdido com sua explicação: Nesse caso que voce falou em usar 1 swithc ao inves de mais uma placa no MK, quem seria o Gw para o debian? seria o mesmo dos clientes da rede local mK? fiquei meio confuso. ou seja o debian seria um cliente do MK com a mesma faixa de ip da rede local? Desculpem a ignorancia, mas é que sou aprendiz de iniciante em linux rsrsrsr..

----------


## wifiinternet

> Tem como funcionar apenas com 2 placas de rede?
> Ligando o proxy junto a entrada do link.
> 
> Abs
> Excelente Topico.


ter tem mais tem que compartilha a internet com ip tables nunca fiz isso

----------


## wifiinternet

> Roberto fiquei meio perdido com sua explicação: Nesse caso que voce falou em usar 1 swithc ao inves de mais uma placa no MK, quem seria o Gw para o debian? seria o mesmo dos clientes da rede local mK? fiquei meio confuso. ou seja o debian seria um cliente do MK com a mesma faixa de ip da rede local? Desculpem a ignorancia, mas é que sou aprendiz de iniciante em linux rsrsrsr..



vc vai colocar mais uma placa no mk, no caso o mk vai ficar com 3 placas 
o mk vai ser o gw da debian e vai fazer outra rede para a debian :Santaclaus:

----------


## cddteam

Po eu esto entrandu agora no forum so novo no pedaço 

pow eu estava olhandu o topico esta maneiro show 

mais vcs estao e me deixandu loucos  :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf: 

e tao facio kra 

eu fiz um bagulho doido aki um desenho xD 

e so vcs colocar um *cabo crossover* 

 :Tee: 

 :Ciao:  :Ciao:

----------


## Rafael1929

Amigo vlw pela sua iniciativa, fiz aki e deu tudo certo ficou show de bola mesmo, mas me diga uma coisa esse proxy ja é FULL?

----------


## cddteam

> Amigo vlw pela sua iniciativa, fiz aki e deu tudo certo ficou show de bola mesmo, mas me diga uma coisa esse proxy ja é FULL?


 
Nao !!!!

pra vc fazer ele ficar full e mole e so vc marcar os pacotes 

e repassar pros clientes a full !!!!

eu pelo menos fiz isso aki 

 :Five:   :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf: 

ok abraços

----------


## Roberto21

Feito!!!!!!!!!!



Agora como é o acesso ao ''servidor squid'' dentro da rede? ao digitar https://******/10000 ele dará acesso ao webmin que instalei no servidor ?

O acesso SSH, é só digitar o endereço do ''servidor squid'' em um software ssh qualquer dentro da rede, que ele dará acesso ?


Alguém que já fez pode me dar essa dica  :Questionmark:

----------


## jeanfrank

Isto mesmo Roberto, vc pode utilizar por exemplo o serviço de telnet do proprio mk vai na opção telnet/ssh ai basta informar o ip do squid, nome de usuario ex: root e ok
quando realizar a conexão com sucesso digite a senha do root e pronto vc tem total acesso ao ser proxy

falou

duvidas fala ai

----------


## damacenoneto

Uma duvida... tenho na rede um Debian com squid com autenticacao com niveis de acesso e controle de conteudo. Ontem coloquei um MK pra rodar antes do Debian, pra controlar banda e marcar pacotes. No caso de eu usar o debian em paralelo, como na sugestao do dono do topico, vou manter o esquema de autenticacao? No browser das maquinas da rede tem especificado o proxy e porta. Eu colocaria o do mk, e o mk repassaria ao debian, que pediria entao a autenticacao?

----------


## Rafael1929

Amigo, fiz um teste aki baixei um arquivo de 2mb, e depois baixei de novo e ele baixou a FULL, baixou 2mb em 1 segundo sendo q eu não fiz nada, pq será q ele veio FULL não marquei os pacotes, o squid.conf q eu usei foi o seu ele ja vem configurado FULL??

----------


## wifiinternet

> Uma duvida... tenho na rede um Debian com squid com autenticacao com niveis de acesso e controle de conteudo. Ontem coloquei um MK pra rodar antes do Debian, pra controlar banda e marcar pacotes. No caso de eu usar o debian em paralelo, como na sugestao do dono do topico, vou manter o esquema de autenticacao? No browser das maquinas da rede tem especificado o proxy e porta. Eu colocaria o do mk, e o mk repassaria ao debian, que pediria entao a autenticacao?



eu nunca fiz um teste 
mas pq vc ñ coloca htb para controlar o acesso?

fica melhor :Tee:

----------


## wifiinternet

> Amigo, fiz um teste aki baixei um arquivo de 2mb, e depois baixei de novo e ele baixou a FULL, baixou 2mb em 1 segundo sendo q eu não fiz nada, pq será q ele veio FULL não marquei os pacotes, o squid.conf q eu usei foi o seu ele ja vem configurado FULL??



vc deixou ele em paralelo com o mk ?


tem fez que ele passa da velocidade 

mas ñ tanto assim

----------


## cddteam

> boa noite amigos, tenho uma pequena duvida.
> 
> o link entra e sai do debian pela mesma placa de rede??



sim e claro !!!!!

e mt facio e so vc criar uma interface virtual tipo assim !!!

eth0 a sua placa de rede normal esta assim correto ?

pra vc add e mole mole 

e so vc fazer assim sua placa de rede e eth0 vc coloca : e o numero de rede virtual q vc quer fazer 1 ai eu vo criar uma assim 

ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.10.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

entendeu ?

ai vc crio uma interface virtual q vai sair pela msm placa de rede q entra o link da internet 

qual quer duvida posta ai !!!!!1  :Marchmellow:  :Marchmellow:  :Marchmellow:  :Marchmellow: 

 :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf: 


 :Five:  :Five:

----------


## Rafael1929

Amigo como eu faço para marcar os pacotes para o cache ficar full e repassar para os clientes como vc fez, qual é o procedimento? Se vc poder me explicar ficarei muito grato, estou começando agora nu lixux, squid, vlw irmão...

----------


## Rafael1929

Amigo fiz tudo como vc explicou e funcionou blz, mas agora ele não acessa orkut, msn, e-mail e a pagina do globo.com fica sempre a primeira q eu acessei, como eu faço para corrigir isso? A eu ja coloquei as regras pra não fazer cache de paginas dinamicas e tal mas mesmo assim deu isso. valew pela ajuda irmão... Só não agradeço de novo pq o botão sumiu daki rsrsrsrs...

----------


## cddteam

> Amigo como eu faço para marcar os pacotes para o cache ficar full e repassar para os clientes como vc fez, qual é o procedimento? Se vc poder me explicar ficarei muito grato, estou começando agora nu lixux, squid, vlw irmão...


 
Somos 3 ...... que esta começando no linux ... huahuahuahuahua

mais vamos la vc quer marcar o pacotes que vem do cache ^^

isso e mole 

primeiro vc esta squid em cascata com o Mk ?

si for isso e so vc marcar o pacote da porta 80 

e outra qual versao de mk vc esta usando ?

aki esta uma regrinha show 

/ ip firewall mangle 
add chain=output action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=superproxy passthrough=yes src-port=*8080* protocol=tcp comment="SUPER-PROXY" disabled=no
add chain=output action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=superproxy passthrough=yes connection-mark=superproxy comment="" disabled=no
add chain=output action=return connection-mark=superproxy comment="" disabled=no

8080 = essa e minha porta do squid mais vc pode usar qual vc preferir


/queue simple
add name="SUPER-PROXY" target-addresses=0.0.0.0/0 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=none packet-marks=superproxy direction=both priority=3 \
queue=default/default limit-at=0/0 max-limit=0/0 total-queue=default-small disabled=no


/ ip firewall nat
add chain=dstnat dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=8080 comment="PROXY REDIRECTION" disabled=no

qual quer coisa e so posta 

eu tenho outras aki show tbm ^^

vlw abraços 

 :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf: 

 :Driver:  :Driver: 

 :Ciao:  :Ciao:

----------


## cddteam

> Amigo fiz tudo como vc explicou e funcionou blz, mas agora ele não acessa orkut, msn, e-mail e a pagina do globo.com fica sempre a primeira q eu acessei, como eu faço para corrigir isso? A eu ja coloquei as regras pra não fazer cache de paginas dinamicas e tal mas mesmo assim deu isso. valew pela ajuda irmão... Só não agradeço de novo pq o botão sumiu daki rsrsrsrs...


 
/ ip firewall nat 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=207.46.0.0/16 protocol=tcp action=accept comment="regras estabiliza o MSN,Hotmail,Gmail e outros" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=64.4.0.0/16 protocol=tcp action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=65.54.0.0/16 protocol=tcp action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=207.68.128.0/18 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=64.4.0.0/18 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=213.199.144.0/20 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=65.52.0.0/14 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=200.208.0.0/20 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=200.249.150.0/26 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=200.167.67.0/24 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=200.179.42.29 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=200.249.84.0/24 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=200.201.173.0/24 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=200.201.174.0/24 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=200.220.254.0/24 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=200.217.233.0/24 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=200.172.181.0/24 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=200.141.204.0/24 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=443 action=accept comment="ssl" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=200.201.0.0/16 action=accept comment="CEF" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat src-address=200.155.0.0/16 action=accept comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat dst-address=200.141.204.0/24 action=accept comment="" disabled=no


testa essas ai ve si funfa ^^

vlw fui !!!

 :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf:  :Vollkommenauf: 

 :Ciao:  :Ciao:

----------


## cddteam

Eu como sempre olhando a net axei perdido isso em um site 

-.-"

e ai o site esplicando como vc visualiza o doc 

Abrindo arquivos docx no Internet Explorer

----------


## Elisio

gente, to precisando de ajuda!!!

Tenho um pequeno provedor e to precisando redirecionar as portas de 901 a 904, pois tenho um cliente que tem cameras de segurança no comercio dele, uso o mickrotik e gostaria da ajuda de alguem.

----------


## gladstony

> gente, to precisando de ajuda!!!
> 
> Tenho um pequeno provedor e to precisando redirecionar as portas de 901 a 904, pois tenho um cliente que tem cameras de segurança no comercio dele, uso o mickrotik e gostaria da ajuda de alguem.


Voce postou no topico errado, mas é bem simpels veja:
adicione em: ip firewall nat
chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=901 action=dst-nat to-addresses=ip da maquina que esta com a camera to-ports=901

chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=904 action=dst-nat to-addresses=ip da maquina que esta com a camera to-ports=904

Esta liberando conexoes tcp, se for preciso faça as regras com o protocolo udp tambem

chain=dstnat protocol=udp dst-port=901 action=dst-nat to-addresses=ip da maquina que esta com a camera to-ports=901

chain=dstnat protocol=udp dst-port=904 action=dst-nat to-addresses=ip da maquina que esta com a camera to-ports=904

Boa sorte.

----------


## antoniocarlosd

olá não entendi muito bem qual ip devo colocar em ! ip valido seria ex: 3º placa no mikritik 192.168.3.1 no debian 192.168.3.2 eu devo colocar o ip !192.168.3.2 seria isso essa parte ficou vago para mim ficarei grato com a ajuda dos caros colegas da under.

----------


## ivovid

seguinte ::

fiz tudo como manda no tuto
o debian ta instalado e o squid rodando

as paginas tão sendo carregadas com mais rapidez

baixei um aplicativo de 7Mb na minha maquina levou o tempo normal ( compativel com a velocidade)
depois deletei o aplicativo dei um tempo e mandei baixar denovo qdo cliquei em salvar ele ja baixou no meu desktop, porem ,qdo vou em outra maquina e faço a mesma operação ele torna abaixar o arquivo da net 

sera q ta dando certo????

tem como saber ????


ps vou no MK e fico olhando o trafego das placas 
10.1.1.5 MK> dispara depois para
10.1.1.6 minha placa > tempo todo ativa
15.15.0.2 debian> dispara depois para

----------


## Mirandapb

Posta as configurações do seu squid e web-proxy para que possamos analisar. Esse aquivo de 7 mega que voce baixou se enquadra dentro do valor do *maximum_object_size* ? mostra mais detalhes, assim fica mais facil a galera ajudar.

----------


## ivovid

> Posta as configurações do seu squid e web-proxy para que possamos analisar. Esse aquivo de 7 mega que voce baixou se enquadra dentro do valor do *maximum_object_size* ? mostra mais detalhes, assim fica mais facil a galera ajudar.



desculpa mas naum estendi bem sua pergunta 
o .conf foi o q esta no tutorial e no mk foram as configuraçoes no NAT E FIREWALL

no webproxy
_max-object-size=4096_

no squid
cache_mem 32 MB
maximum_object_size_in_memory 64 KB
maximum_object_size 512 MB
minimum_object_size 0 KB
cache_swap_low 90
cache_swap_high 95


desculpa

----------


## Mirandapb

Vou tentat ser mais claro, eu quiz dizer que se o tamanho de 7m fosse maior que o suportado(indicado) no cache do HD ae ele não iria mesmo pro cache, mas pelas conf do seu squid isto
ja esta descartado pois voce setou em 512 m. Portanto voce deve continuar com a caça as bruxas. A proposito voce criou a pasta swap, com squid -z?

----------


## ivovid

> Vou tentat ser mais claro, eu quiz dizer que se o tamanho de 7m fosse maior que o suportado(indicado) no cache do HD ae ele não iria mesmo pro cache, mas pelas conf do seu squid isto
> ja esta descartado pois voce setou em 512 m. Portanto voce deve continuar com a caça as bruxas. A proposito voce criou a pasta swap, com squid -z?



webproxy:~# squid 
2009/02/04 07:45:44| Squid is already running! Process ID 2525
webproxy:~# squid -z
2009/02/04 07:46:01| Squid is already running! Process ID 2525

webproxy:~#

squid -z foi na instalação ( ne assim??)

descula minha ignorancia ainda naum domino o debian mas vou fazer cursos esse ano espero aprender +

----------


## lelyrock

> Po eu esto entrandu agora no forum so novo no pedaço 
> 
> pow eu estava olhandu o topico esta maneiro show 
> 
> mais vcs estao e me deixandu loucos 
> 
> e tao facio kra 
> 
> eu fiz um bagulho doido aki um desenho xD 
> ...




eu usei cabo direto mesmo... dependendo da plca de rede ela reconhece os dois modos de ligaçao sem problemas....

fiquei 2 dias me matando aqui tentando fazer isso tudo funcionar, pois tava comentendo uns pequenos vacilos:
1-o debian nao tava comunicando de jeito nenhum com mkt, reinstalei o debian umas 3 vezes, troquei placa de rede do mkt e nada, ate q resolvi testar a comunicaçao com outro pc e nada de pingar tb!! testei uma ponta crossover com imenda q tenho pra testes e nada! fui ver o cabo direito e tinha invertido o laranja e marron!!!  :Dong: eita vacilo meu!!!rs
2-depois q consegui comunicar com o debian e instalei e configurei tudo o proxy nao tava passando de jeito nenhum, nada de trafego na interface do debiam.... revi as regras do web proxy varias vezes e reinstalei o squid dezena de vezes, e alterei todas as permissoes das pastas pra 777 e nada! fui rever a configuraçao no mk com calma e vi q tinha colocado pro proxy sair pela mesma porta de entrada, ao inves da interface dos clientes!!!! engraçado é q os clientes tavam navegando normal. santo vacilo!!!rs

agora ta tudo de boa, funcionando 100%


so to com umas duvidas:
qdo desligo o debian, todos os clientes param, ate mesmo qdo vou no mk la no webproxy e mudo o estado de enable pra disable, os clientes nao navegam, porem todos pingam, como faço pra fazer os clientes voltarem a navegar qdo precisar desligar o debian? uma forma rapida, sem ter q desfazer todas as regras.

----------


## lelyrock

> Nao !!!!
> 
> pra vc fazer ele ficar full e mole e so vc marcar os pacotes 
> 
> e repassar pros clientes a full !!!!
> 
> eu pelo menos fiz isso aki 
> 
>  
> ...



pode explicar isso melhor?
queria q o cache saisse full, mas sai com o controle de banda do mkt q tenho para os clientes no queues com mk 2.9.27

----------


## lelyrock

> seguinte ::
> 
> fiz tudo como manda no tuto
> o debian ta instalado e o squid rodando
> 
> as paginas tão sendo carregadas com mais rapidez
> 
> baixei um aplicativo de 7Mb na minha maquina levou o tempo normal ( compativel com a velocidade)
> depois deletei o aplicativo dei um tempo e mandei baixar denovo qdo cliquei em salvar ele ja baixou no meu desktop, porem ,qdo vou em outra maquina e faço a mesma operação ele torna abaixar o arquivo da net 
> ...



pra testar se ta baixando a full vc tem q limpar o cache do IE ou do FIREFOX, se nao baixa a full mesmo, mas nao do cache do debiam, e sim do cache da propria maquina cliente

----------


## hideout

Para os clientes voltarem a navegar quando vc desligar o debian é so desabilitar a regra de redirect do proxy na aba nat do mikrotik.

Uma pergunta: vc colocou o sarg pra funcionar nesse debian que voce fez???





> eu usei cabo direto mesmo... dependendo da plca de rede ela reconhece os dois modos de ligaçao sem problemas....
> 
> fiquei 2 dias me matando aqui tentando fazer isso tudo funcionar, pois tava comentendo uns pequenos vacilos:
> 1-o debian nao tava comunicando de jeito nenhum com mkt, reinstalei o debian umas 3 vezes, troquei placa de rede do mkt e nada, ate q resolvi testar a comunicaçao com outro pc e nada de pingar tb!! testei uma ponta crossover com imenda q tenho pra testes e nada! fui ver o cabo direito e tinha invertido o laranja e marron!!! eita vacilo meu!!!rs
> 2-depois q consegui comunicar com o debian e instalei e configurei tudo o proxy nao tava passando de jeito nenhum, nada de trafego na interface do debiam.... revi as regras do web proxy varias vezes e reinstalei o squid dezena de vezes, e alterei todas as permissoes das pastas pra 777 e nada! fui rever a configuraçao no mk com calma e vi q tinha colocado pro proxy sair pela mesma porta de entrada, ao inves da interface dos clientes!!!! engraçado é q os clientes tavam navegando normal. santo vacilo!!!rs
> 
> agora ta tudo de boa, funcionando 100%
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## lelyrock

> Para os clientes voltarem a navegar quando vc desligar o debian é so desabilitar a regra de redirect do proxy na aba nat do mikrotik.
> 
> Uma pergunta: vc colocou o sarg pra funcionar nesse debian que voce fez???



o sarg é pra ver o acesso q o squid ta tendo ne? ainda nao instalei nao, consegui colocar o squid pra funcionar ontem a noite (terça) e hj o dia foi bem corrido, nao deu pra ler direito sobre o sarg....
procurei informaçoes sobre o uso do squid la no access.log mas achei as informaçoes muito vagas, mas ja q vc falou do sarg vou instala-lo
ate entao tenho monitorado o uso da banda dele pelas interfaces e pelo queues (inclui ele no queues pra ver qtos mb tava passando por ele.

uma coisa de achei estranho é o uso da memoria ram
ta gastando pouca ram!! o sistema todo do debian ta gastando cerca de 150mb de ram. to ate estranhando
todo mundo fala q consome muita memoria ram entao montei uma maquina com 3gb de ram.
no tutorial fala pra reservar 40% da ram para o squid, coloquei 1300MB (que ate um pouco mais de 40%) e o tamanho maximo do arquino pra ficar na memoria ram de 256kb. sera q é normal mesmo?rs o cache no hd parece q ta pouco, cerca de 200mb sendo q ficou o dia inteiro funcionando, e pelo queues vi q entrou 650mb

entao pelas contas entrou 650mb, 200mb foi pro HD e 150mb ficou na ram.... e o resto?rs

pretendo desligar todos os dias a noite o debian e o mkt (esqueci de falar, uso isso numa lan house, e nao num provedor), sera q era melhor eu reduzir o tamanho do arquivo q ficara na ram q atualmente ta 256kb? se ficar dessa forma mesmo, acho q vou ate colocar o squid em uma maquina mais simples com menos ram.

outra coisa q estranhei é o uso da ram do mikrotik, a maquina tem 256mb de ram e no final da tarde ja ta qse toda cheia, aumentando progressivamente durante o dia, se o proxy ta no debian, pq ta aumentando o consumo de ram no mikrotik?
no meu mk tenho 256mb de ram, chegou a consumir 161mb (pico) e apos desligar o debian a memoria do mkt abaixou para 16mb (valor normal antes da instalaçao do proxy)
uso a versao 2.9.27, e la no webproxy tem um campo q nao tem ai no tutorial do 3.x q é o "maximum object size" q por padrao tava 4096KiB e nao alterei, sera q ta fazendo cache tanto no MK qto no debian???? o "parente proxy" ta marcado para o 192.168.10.2


ps. desculpe fazer tantas perguntas, mas é q sou novo nisso, e se puder me ajudar agradeço muito!

----------


## ivovid

> primero vc vai usar :
> 
> 1 Mikrotik (qualquer versão) funcionando 3 placas de redes (com a placa de rede que vai para a Debian (ip=192.168.10.1/30)
> 1 Debian Com 1 placa de rede editado assim (ip=192.168.10.2/mask=255.255.255.255.252/gw q eo mikrotik=192.168.10.1)
> 
> 
> Essa regra e para o mikrotik conversar com a Debian
> 
> Vá em Firewall, dentro da aba NAT, clique em + , na janela a seguir, na primeira aba chamada GENERAL, no campo CHAIN escolha a opção SRCNAT, na opção SRC. ADDRESS coloque 192.168.10.0/30, vá até a aba ACTION E selecione MASQUERADE. 
> ...



amigo por favor posso usar o 
*Squid version 2.7*


vi q vc ta usando a versão 3.0 

vc ja tentou com essa versão??

muito obrigdo

----------


## ivovid

amigos to desistindo ...

desde novembro tento configurar o mk com proxy em paralelo sem sucesso

no debian tenho um certo conhecimento
ja instalei o webmin apache sql php etc...

+ confeço q essa operação de mk em paralelo ta F.....

ja tentei varios tutorias tentei de varias formas 

passei muito tempo privando do convivio de minha familia ...

cara não tenho a capacidade de fazer isso funcionar

isso vai de encontro com meu lema "lutar sempre, vencer as vezes, desistir jamais"

OBRIGADO A TODOS !!

----------


## jeanfrank

ivovid

Então cara não tem muito segredo não é so vc ter as regras certas no mk e no debian é so ter instalado o squid e com o squid.conf configurado de forma adequada em relação ao ser hardware

posta ai pra min as suas configs do linux(ram, hd, processador), que preparo um squid.conf personalizado pra vc

se tiver duvidas com o mk posto tambem

ps: vc trabalha com hotspot ou ppoe

abraços

----------


## ivovid

> ivovid
> 
> Então cara não tem muito segredo não é so vc ter as regras certas no mk e no debian é so ter instalado o squid e com o squid.conf configurado de forma adequada em relação ao ser hardware
> 
> posta ai pra min as suas configs do linux(ram, hd, processador), que preparo um squid.conf personalizado pra vc
> 
> se tiver duvidas com o mk posto tambem
> 
> ps: vc trabalha com hotspot ou ppoe
> ...


CARO JEANFRANK 
o minimo q posso te dizer e: MUITO OBRIGADO 

vamos la>
1) *sever mk* vr 2.9.27
processador duron 1.2 (472)
memoria 1GB
plac mae assus a7v8x-x
hd> 2
hd master sansung 40 gb (onde esta instalado o MK)
hd slave sansung 80 gb (onde faço o proxy interno do mk)
3 placas de rede 
rede modem > 192.168.254.25/24 (ip q recebo do modem roteado(ip do mk na rede do modem))
rede clientes >10.1.1.5/24 (ip do mk na rede clientes)
rede debian > 10.10.10.10/30 (ip do debian )


2) *server debian* 
processador celeron 2.0 (478)
memoria 1 gb 
plac mae gigabyte 8vm533m-rz
hd 40 gb
1 placa de rede > 10.10.10.11/30 ip do mk
no debian tenho instalado 
instalação minima
servidor apache 
squid vr 2.6.5 -6 etch4_i386.deb


gostaria q se fosse posivel a configuração do debian e do mk  

aki uso hotspot 

SE PRECIZAR DE MAIS ALGUMA INFORMAÇÃO ESTOU A DISPOSIÇÃO


POR FAVOR ME ADD NO MSN


 :Shakehands:

----------


## ivovid

> ivovid
> 
> Então cara não tem muito segredo não é so vc ter as regras certas no mk e no debian é so ter instalado o squid e com o squid.conf configurado de forma adequada em relação ao ser hardware
> 
> posta ai pra min as suas configs do linux(ram, hd, processador), que preparo um squid.conf personalizado pra vc
> 
> se tiver duvidas com o mk posto tambem
> 
> ps: vc trabalha com hotspot ou ppoe
> ...



despois de muito tempo (desde novembro) hj com a sua ajuda consegui 
fazer esse proxy em paralelo rodar 


JEAN SEM SUA PRECIOSA AJUDA NAUM COSEGUIRIA 

MUITO OBRIGADO 



TO MUITO FELIZ
 :Shakehands:

----------


## Mirandapb

Agora que voce conseguiu, seria louvavel compartilha essa felicidade com os companheiros que como voce lutam desesperadamente e ainda não conseguiram pq não tiveram a mesma sorte que voce de encontrar uma mao amiga para solucionar o problema. Quando voce afirma que conseguiu, deixa uma expectativa na galera em querer saber onde estava o erro e qual a solução. Isso é o que chamo de dá de graça o que de graça recebeu... abraços.

----------


## ivovid

> Agora que voce conseguiu, seria louvavel compartilha essa felicidade com os companheiros que como voce lutam desesperadamente e ainda não conseguiram pq não tiveram a mesma sorte que voce de encontrar uma mao amiga para solucionar o problema. Quando voce afirma que conseguiu, deixa uma expectativa na galera em querer saber onde estava o erro e qual a solução. Isso é o que chamo de dá de graça o que de graça recebeu... abraços.



como posso ajudar ???

vou montar um totorial de como fiz he dispor aki pra vcs

como configurei e como deu certo

pode contar com isso

----------


## Mirandapb

Ae Garooto, assim é que se fala... Ja parabenizo antecipadamente... tenho certeza que vai ajudar muita gente aqui. obrigado em entender minhas colocações sem ressentimentos, nem recriminações. Valeu mesmo.

----------


## jeanfrank

Beleza Ivovid

Fico feliz que minhas dicas tenham ajudado você a resolver os problemas e fico mais feliz ainda quando o conhecimento não é retido ou seja vc ja se desponibilizou a ajudar o proximo isto é o real espirito do forum um ajudando o outro e assim vai e sem pensar em retorno financeiro algum espero poder ajudar a todos que precisarem desde que esteja ao alcance do meu conhecimento estamos ai, se alguem tiver mais alguma duvida sobre este assunto ou outro em outro post é so perguntar

ps: tenho otimas regras de cache full utilizando o mk + debian em paralelo se alguem tiver interesse e so pedir a ajuda.
ps2: Peço pra se alguem tiver ajuda por fora do forum pelo msn, e-mail, tel etc postar aqui depois as soluções e quem ajudou e claro sempre agradecer quando a dica foi util com isto todos nós ficamos mais incentivados a ajudar e colaborar

obrigado a todos
abraços

----------


## lioneinformatica

cade o tutorial????

----------


## ivovid

> cade o tutorial????


 amigo estou no trabalho agora e isso aki me prende muito (157 usuarios kkkkkkkkk)

no fim de semana vou começar a fazer

----------


## ivovid

salve galera 

esse fim de semana enquanto fazia os ultimos teste no mk/debian notei um probleminha
aki uso o hotspot , enquanto o hotspot naum estava configurado tudo funcionou blz ,ai qdo crio o o perfil do hotspot o debian deixa de falar com o mk 

o squid deixa de fazer o cache

alguem ja passou pir isso????

qto o tuto ja começei a fazer 

gostaria da opnião de vcs 
estou começando desda instalação do MK e do debian ate as conf dos 2 para poder se comunicarem na verdade estou adaptando alguns tutos q segui e deu certo + as conf do squid

----------


## lioneinformatica

tbm estou com o mesmo problema...

----------


## jeanfrank

Ivovid e lioneinformatica

Da uma checada na tela de configuração do user profile do hotspot as opções:

Open status page: always
Transparent proxy = yes

com isto deve resolver

ps: pra cada tipo de profile as mesmas configs, por exemplo aqui utilizo uma pra 192k , 256k e 512k

abraços

----------


## ivovid

> Ivovid e lioneinformatica
> 
> Da uma checada na tela de configuração do user profile do hotspot as opções:
> 
> Open status page: always
> Transparent proxy = yes
> 
> com isto deve resolver
> 
> ...


caro Jean boa noite 

segui sua dica + infelizmente naum funcionou

he so colocar o hotspot para deixar de funcionar o squid

----------


## SySUpdating

podre cree vo testa aqui

----------


## jeanfrank

ivovid

pergunta quando vc colocou o seu squid pra rodar o hotspot estava funcionando ou vc colocou primeiro o squid e depois o hotspot ?

a principio não poderia ter influencia mas estou pensando aqui numa ipotese...hum

Mais um detalhe quando vc fala não funciona é: Não puxa a tela de login, não navega, ou vc acha que não passa pelo squid, reporte melhor os erros pra que possamos ajudar.
abraços

----------


## jeanfrank

Outra dica importante sobre o erro reportado pelo ivovid é checar as regras de nat em firewall/nat a que faz referencia aos links, e um detalhe importante é evitar de usar o ip da range de ips dos clientes pro proxy utilize uma separada /30
Explicando melhor aqui por exemplo utilizo pros 
clientes: 171.111.100.0/24
proxy paralelo: 192.168.6.0/30

abraços

----------


## ivovid

> ivovid
> 
> pergunta quando vc colocou o seu squid pra rodar o hotspot estava funcionando ou vc colocou primeiro o squid e depois o hotspot ?
> 
> R> 1º foi o squid depois o hotspot
> 
> a principio não poderia ter influencia mas estou pensando aqui numa ipotese...hum
> 
> Mais um detalhe quando vc fala não funciona é: Não puxa a tela de login, não navega, ou vc acha que não passa pelo squid, reporte melhor os erros pra que possamos ajudar.
> abraços


Resp 1> 1º foi o squid depois o hotspot

Resp 2> olha o trafego naum passa pelo o debian pq a interface da placa fica tx>00 rx>00
consigo me logar e navegar 

logo depois eu desabilito o hotspot ai vou ver o trafego na interface do debian e esta passando os pacotes ou seja esta ativa 

dei uma olhada em outros topicos e la da uma dica de redirecionar o trafego dos clientes por uma regra de nat e naum pelo o web proxy se isso tiver fundamento como seria essa regra 
ip> destination> nat >> dts xxxxxxxxxxxx ?????

----------


## ivovid

> Outra dica importante sobre o erro reportado pelo ivovid é checar as regras de nat em firewall/nat a que faz referencia aos links, e um detalhe importante é evitar de usar o ip da range de ips dos clientes pro proxy utilize uma separada /30
> Explicando melhor aqui por exemplo utilizo pros 
> clientes: 171.111.100.0/24
> proxy paralelo: 192.168.6.0/30
> 
> abraços


 olha aki uso /24 porem tem uma placa pra cada ou seja:
placa 1 > clientes 10.1.1.0/24
placa 2 > debian 10.10.10.0/24
placa 3 > modem 192.168.254.0/24


ola da uma olhada ai ::

add address=192.168.254.4/24 network=192.168.254.0 broadcast=192.168.254.255 \
interface=modem comment="" disabled=no 
add address=10.1.1.5/24 network=10.1.1.0 broadcast=10.1.1.255 \
interface=clientes comment="" disabled=no 
add address=10.10.10.10/24 network=10.10.10.0 broadcast=10.10.10.255 \
interface=debian comment="" disabled=no 



/ ip firewall nat 
add chain=srcnat src-address=10.10.10.0/24 action=masquerade comment="masc \
debian" disabled=no 
add chain=srcnat src-address=10.1.1.0/24 action=masquerade comment="masc \
clientes" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat in-interface=clientes src-address=10.1.1.0/24 \
dst-address=!10.10.10.0/24 protocol=tcp icmp-options=0:0 action=redirect \
to-ports=3128 comment="redireciona clientes p/ 3128" disabled=no 
add chain=srcnat src-address=10.1.1.0/24 action=masquerade comment="masquerade \
hotspot network" disabled=no 
add chain=srcnat src-address=10.1.1.0/24 action=masquerade comment="masquerade \
hotspot network" disabled=no 
add chain=srcnat src-address=10.1.1.0/24 action=masquerade comment="masquerade \
hotspot network" disabled=no



/ ip web-proxy 
set enabled=yes src-address=0.0.0.0 port=3128 hostname="proxy" transparent-proxy=yes parent-proxy=10.10.10.11:5128 \
cache-administrator="webmaster" max-object-size=4096KiB cache-drive=system max-cache-size=none \
max-ram-cache-size=unlimited 
/ ip web-proxy access 
add dst-port=23-25 action=deny comment="block telnet & spam e-mail relaying" disabled=no 
add src-address=10.1.1.0/24 action=allow comment="" disabled=no 
/ ip web-proxy cache 
add url=":cgi-bin \\?" action=deny comment="don't cache dynamic http pages" disabled=no 
/ system logging 
add topics=info prefix="" action=memory disabled=no 
add topics=error prefix="" action=memory disabled=no 
add topics=warning prefix="" action=memory disabled=no 
add topics=critical prefix="" action=echo disabled=no

----------


## ivovid

galera da uma olhada nisso aki 

Detalhando proxy paralelo com o linux - Página 18

acho q podemos ir por esse caminho tb !! 


oq vcs acham???

----------


## ivovid

olha so galera 

em outro topico conversando com o Raniel ele deu a seguinte dica:

Citação:
Postado Originalmente por *Raniel* https://under-linux.org/forums/image...s/viewpost.gif 
_Para usar com o hotspot, faça o seguinte:
Use regra de dnat (fiz um post no vivaolinux, mikrotik + squid 2.6).
Não uso o Transparent proxy nos profiles dos users.
Desta forma funciona tranquilamente._

Raniel obrigado pela dica:

Configuração de firewall nat: 

*/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat src-address=10.111.1.2 dst-address=10.111.1.2 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=accept 

/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-address=10.111.1.2 to-ports=3128* 

por favor esse ip 10.111.1.2 e o ip do debian ,modem ou dos clientes??

minhas redes
mk10.1.1.0/24
debian 10.10.10.0/24
modem 192.168.254.0/24


resposta :

Este ip 10.111.1.2, é do debian.
A sua regra pode ficar assim:
Código:
/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.111.1.2 to-ports=3128 src-address=!10.111.1.2 dst-address=!10.111.1.2 dst-port=80 protocol=tcp

no caso ficaria assim:

*/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat src-address=10.10.10.11 dst-address=**10.10.10.11** protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=accept 

/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-address=**10.10.10.11** to-ports=3128* 

aki olink para o viva o linux
Linux: MikroTik + Squid 2.6 com cache full [Artigo]

aki so a parte da regra com o dnat

*Configurando o mikrotik* 

Configuração de firewall nat: 

*/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat src-address=10.111.1.2 dst-address=10.111.1.2 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=accept 

/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-address=10.111.1.2 to-ports=3128* 

Configuração de firewall mangle: 

*/ip firewall mangle chain=forward action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=forward-hits passthrough=yes content=X-Cache: HIT 

/ip firewall mangle chain=forward action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=cache-hits passthrough=no connection-mark=forward-hits 

/ip firewall mangle chain=postrouting action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=proxy-hits passthrough=yes tos=48 

/ip firewall mangle chain=postrouting action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=proxy-squid passthrough=no connection-mark=proxy-hits* 

Queue tree: 

*/queue tree add name="cache_hits" parent=global-out packet-mark=proxy-squid limit-at=0 queue=default priority=8 max-limit=8000000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s 

/queue tree add 27 name="cache" parent=global-out packet-mark=cache-hits limit-at=0 queue=default priority=8 max-limit=4000000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s* 

vamos testar 

vou postar os resultados assim q tiver um parecer 

abraços

----------


## ivovid

> olha so galera 
> 
> em outro topico conversando com o Raniel ele deu a seguinte dica:
> 
> Citação:
> Postado Originalmente por *Raniel* https://under-linux.org/forums/image...s/viewpost.gif 
> _Para usar com o hotspot, faça o seguinte:
> Use regra de dnat (fiz um post no vivaolinux, mikrotik + squid 2.6).
> Não uso o Transparent proxy nos profiles dos users.
> ...



pô naum deu certo 

as regras de nat deu certo porem as mangle e Queue tree naum deram

qdo dou o comando pra executar da esse erro

Terminal vt102 detected, using multiline input mode
[[email protected]] > ip firewall mangle chain=forward action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=forward-hits passth
rough=yes content=X-Cache: HIT 
no such command or directory (chain)
[[email protected]] >

----------


## stevens144

qual versao do mk vc esta usando
dependendo muda o comando
quando for assim vai fazendo pelo winbox
e seguindo os passos
ex:
/ip firewall nat 
add
chain=srcnat

entendeu? so q vc vai pelo winbox vai achar td... as vezes a parte de TOS esta entre parenteses e a variavel esta com outro nome..

----------


## ivovid

> qual versao do mk vc esta usando
> dependendo muda o comando
> quando for assim vai fazendo pelo winbox
> e seguindo os passos
> ex:
> /ip firewall nat 
> add
> chain=srcnat
> 
> entendeu? so q vc vai pelo winbox vai achar td... as vezes a parte de TOS esta entre parenteses e a variavel esta com outro nome..



valew a dica amigo + tentei via terminal depois via winbox mesmo assim
+ naum deu certo naum

----------


## KaLNet

> primero vc vai usar :
> 
> 1 Mikrotik (qualquer versão) funcionando 3 placas de redes (com a placa de rede que vai para a Debian (ip=192.168.10.1/30)
> 1 Debian Com 1 placa de rede editado assim (ip=192.168.10.2/mask=255.255.255.255.252/gw q eo mikrotik=192.168.10.1)
> 
> 
> Essa regra e para o mikrotik conversar com a Debian
> 
> Vá em Firewall, dentro da aba NAT, clique em + , na janela a seguir, na primeira aba chamada GENERAL, no campo CHAIN escolha a opção SRCNAT, na opção SRC. ADDRESS coloque 192.168.10.0/30, vá até a aba ACTION E selecione MASQUERADE. 
> ...




Bem bolado 
fiz aki com o debian
depois coloquei o brazilfw 3.0 
nao notei diferença tao show de bola em paralelo

uma dica No Maximum Object Size coloque 1 
pq assim ele nao vao fica gravando nada no hd do mikrotik
o vem direto do squid achei mais rapido
espero ter ajudado

----------


## Squire

Consegui fazer normalmente o cache paralelo.. "POREM", o meu squid está consumindo toda memoria. 
Aqui a navegação melhora muito nas primeiras horas é bastante rapido.. mas depois de 5 a 10 hras, dos 512 Mb de ram sobram apenas 4 mb deixando a navegação lenta impossivel de se acessar e as vezes ate travando... (e recebendo broncas dos clientes afff..) :Turtle: 

[email protected]:/home/squire# free -m -k
total used free shared buffers cached
Mem: 506 499 4 0 7 41
-/+ buffers/cache: 33 311
Swap: 1004 0 1004

Voltando ao normal quando dou um reboot.. 
Estou usando Ubuntu server num P4 1,500 hz com rodando apenas o basico ssh, bind e squid 2.7 2.7.STABLE5, com cache_mem 64 MB, e 5 diretorios como esse de diskd no cache_dir
cache_dir diskd /var/cache/squid01 750 16 32 Q1=64 Q2=72
total de 3.750 Gb para cache_dir..

alguem já passou por isso? já testei varias configurações e continua o problema
já ouvi falarem q pode ser um loop infinito na maquina.. mas sera q pode ser isso mesmo?

quem puder me ajudar segue meu squid.conf

#SQUID.CONF
http_port 5128 transparent
visible_hostname squidserver
cache_effective_user squid
cache_effective_group squid
cache_mgr [email protected]

cache_mem 64 MB
maximum_object_size 100 MB
minimum_object_size 0 KB
cache_swap_low 70
cache_swap_high 80
dns_nameservers 127.0.0.1 189.17.1.130 200.255.255.66 200.255.255.70
dns_defnames on

cache_dir diskd /var/cache/squid01 750 16 32 Q1=64 Q2=72
cache_dir diskd /var/cache/squid02 750 16 32 Q1=64 Q2=72
cache_dir diskd /var/cache/squid03 750 16 32 Q1=64 Q2=72
cache_dir diskd /var/cache/squid04 750 16 32 Q1=64 Q2=72
cache_dir diskd /var/cache/squid05 750 16 32 Q1=64 Q2=72
cache_store_log none
cache_access_log none
error_directory /usr/share/squid/errors/Portuguese
acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
acl SSL_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 80 # http
acl Safe_ports port 21 # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443 563 # https, snews
acl Safe_ports port 70 # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210 # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535 # unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280 # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 # multiling http
acl Safe_ports port 901 # swat
acl purge method PURGE
acl CONNECT method CONNECT

http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager
http_access allow purge localhost
http_access deny purge
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports

acl redelocal src 192.168.0.0/16
http_access allow localhost
http_access allow redelocal
http_access allow all
http_reply_access allow all 

# Bloqueia acesso externo
http_access deny all

hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?
acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?
no_cache deny QUERY

#memory_replacement_policy heap LRU
memory_replacement_policy heap GDSF
#memory_replacement_policy heap LFUDA

#cache_replacement_policy heap LRU
#cache_replacement_policy heap GDSF
cache_replacement_policy heap LFUDA

half_closed_clients off
detect_broken_pconn on
pipeline_prefetch on

refresh_pattern ^ftp: 30 20% 1140
refresh_pattern ^gopher: 30 0% 1140
refresh_pattern . 30 20% 1140

zph_mode tos
zph_local 0x02
zph_sibling 0x02
zph_option 136
zph_parent 0

forwarded_for off
memory_pools_limit 0
icp_hit_stale on
store_avg_object_size 128 KB
store_objects_per_bucket 20

Estou usando Cache full com 50% da banda total pra não saturar
será que dessa vez encontro uma solução?? :Help:

----------


## Squire

Consegui fazer assim como manda as configurações, mas depois de 5 a 8 horas de uso fica muitoo lento nao dá pra navegar, o *cache_dir ufs* fica muito lento.. quando uso *diskd* ou *aufs* fica bem mais rapido, porem depois de um certo tempo o squid toma a memoria toda da maquina ai da pau!
já pesquisei isso em varios topicos, nas comunidade do orkut, e até criei topicos aki, mãs não foi ao ar.. *ninguem conseguiu resolver o problema daki do squid...* será q alguem já passou por isso e pode me ajudar.. se precisar dou mais detalhes das configurações..

grato

----------


## jeanfrank

Squire

Então como esta as regras de policiamento de recursos de memoria e hd ? qual foi a proporção entre hd X ram que vc usou ?
Posta ai suas regras do squid.conf pra ver se posso te ajudar

abraços

ps: quando comecei a trabalhar com squid ele levou 41 dias para abrir o bico ficando lento e ferrando com a navegação dos clientes reportava até uma mensagem de erro no navegador dos caras, ai pesquisei uns detalhes aqui e fiz uns ajustes e esta rodando desde janeiro com otimo desempenho e aliado as minhar regras de cache full ta otimo mas pode melhorar e muito.

----------


## osmano807

Então, aqui em casa já faz 2 meses sem limpar cache nem nada, e o squid funciona que é uma beleza, já nem consigo mais navegar sem ele, fica muito lento a internet sem cache. O problema foi só configura, tem que fazer os limites certos de memória, e aqui uso o aufs (diskd ainda não foi implementado no squidNT)

----------


## Squire

> Squire
> 
> Então como esta as regras de policiamento de recursos de memoria e hd ? qual foi a proporção entre hd X ram que vc usou ?
> Posta ai suas regras do squid.conf pra ver se posso te ajudar
> 
> abraços
> 
> ps: quando comecei a trabalhar com squid ele levou 41 dias para abrir o bico ficando lento e ferrando com a navegação dos clientes reportava até uma mensagem de erro no navegador dos caras, ai pesquisei uns detalhes aqui e fiz uns ajustes e esta rodando desde janeiro com otimo desempenho e aliado as minhar regras de cache full ta otimo mas pode melhorar e muito.


  :Help: 
Segue as regras

http_port 5128 transparent
visible_hostname squidserver
cache_effective_user squid
cache_effective_group squid
cache_mgr [email protected]
#Configuracao do cache
cache_mem 64 MB
maximum_object_size_in_memory 64 KB
maximum_object_size 512 MB
minimum_object_size 0 KB
cache_swap_low 90
cache_swap_high 95
dns_nameservers 127.0.0.1 189.17.1.130 200.255.255.66 200.255.255.70
dns_defnames on
cache_dir aufs /var/cache/squid01 2048 16 256
#cache_dir diskd /var/cache/squid01 2048 16 256 Q1=64 Q2=72

cache_store_log none
cache_access_log none
#/var/log/squid/access.log
error_directory /usr/share/squid/errors/Portuguese
acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
acl SSL_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 80 # http
acl Safe_ports port 21 # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443 563 # https, snews
acl Safe_ports port 70 # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210 # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535 # unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280 # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 # multiling http
acl Safe_ports port 901 # swat
acl purge method PURGE
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager
http_access allow purge localhost
http_access deny purge
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports

acl redelocal src 192.168.0.0/16
http_access allow localhost
http_access allow redelocal
http_access allow all
http_reply_access allow all

hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?
acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?
no_cache deny QUERY
# Bloqueia acesso externo

http_access deny all

#memory_replacement_policy heap LRU
memory_replacement_policy heap GDSF
#memory_replacement_policy heap LFUDA

#cache_replacement_policy heap LRU
#cache_replacement_policy heap GDSF
cache_replacement_policy heap LFUDA

half_closed_clients off
detect_broken_pconn on
pipeline_prefetch on

# O que nao bater nas regras acima, os valores abaixo segura como padrao...
refresh_pattern ^ftp: 15 20% 2280
refresh_pattern ^gopher: 15 0% 2280
refresh_pattern . 15 20% 2280

zph_mode tos
zph_local 0x02
zph_sibling 0x02
zph_option 136
zph_parent 0

forwarded_for off
memory_pools_limit 0
icp_hit_stale on
store_avg_object_size 128 KB
store_objects_per_bucket 20

já tem + ou - 2 semanas q 3 semanas q venho testando configurações.. antes mesmo usava 4 diretorios de diskd, 
*cache_dir diskd /var/cache/squid01 750 16 256 Q1=64 Q2=72*
*cache_dir diskd /var/cache/squid02 750 16 256 Q1=64 Q2=72*
*cache_dir diskd /var/cache/squid03 750 16 256 Q1=64 Q2=72*
*cache_dir diskd /var/cache/squid04 750 16 256 Q1=64 Q2=72*

a navegação parecia q era ótima. muit rapido mesmo .. mas só aguantava 5 horas e consumia a memoria toda.. sobrava apenas 4 ate travar a maquina..
hoje uso *aufs* consgue aguentar 15 horas..rsrs mas consome a memorias toda do mesmo jeito
tenho q dar reboot's diarios .. as vzes da vontade de voltar ao webproxy do mk .. mas não gosto muito.. não tem nem comparação com squid.. a performace é outra coisa, as regras q eu uso acho q não pode ser mais.. já tentei de quase tudo... estou usando Ubuntu Server rodando apenas o basico na maquina.. (ssh, bind9, squid 2.7) mas mesmo assim 512mb não guenta.. só me resta isso agora, se não der jeito vou usar Debian, inclusive é minha preferida..

*grato se puder me ajudar..*

----------


## Mirandapb

Sou meio que iniciante em linux mas me tira essa duvida:


*http_access allow all*
http_reply_access allow all

hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?
acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?
no_cache deny QUERY
# Bloqueia acesso externo

*http_access deny all*

Quando voce deu total acesso acl all src all 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0 e depois vem a negação na ultima linha, isto tã certo?, fiquei realmente confuso ja que a ordem de execusao das acls do squid é de cima para baixo.

Antecipadamente agradeço a quem puder esclarecer. Tenham, o otimo fim de semana.

----------


## wifiinternet

Gostei de ñ ter desistido

todos nesse forum tem que ajudar os outros 
e ñ ter conhecimentos so para si





> despois de muito tempo (desde novembro) hj com a sua ajuda consegui 
> fazer esse proxy em paralelo rodar 
> 
> 
> JEAN SEM SUA PRECIOSA AJUDA NAUM COSEGUIRIA 
> 
> MUITO OBRIGADO 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## wifiinternet

essas regras e para mk 2.9.51
e ñ para 2.9.27

e o que eu vi 

deixa cache sem ser full
pq colocar full ?



> pô naum deu certo 
> 
> as regras de nat deu certo porem as mangle e Queue tree naum deram
> 
> qdo dou o comando pra executar da esse erro
> 
> Terminal vt102 detected, using multiline input mode
> [[email protected]] > ip firewall mangle chain=forward action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=forward-hits passth
> rough=yes content=X-Cache: HIT 
> ...

----------


## wifiinternet

vc usa mas memória
e configura para toda noite reiniciar sozinha
e em 15 horas da um restart no cache
fica 100%



> Segue as regras
> 
> http_port 5128 transparent
> visible_hostname squidserver
> cache_effective_user squid
> cache_effective_group squid
> cache_mgr [email protected]
> #Configuracao do cache
> cache_mem 64 MB
> ...

----------


## wifiinternet

ñ uso web proxy
faço um redirecionamento direto dos clientes para o proxy
pq da muito erro nas paginas com o webproxy

vou fazer outro tutorial ou o ivovid
melhor de entender 
 



> Bem bolado 
> fiz aki com o debian
> depois coloquei o brazilfw 3.0 
> nao notei diferença tao show de bola em paralelo
> 
> uma dica No Maximum Object Size coloque 1 
> pq assim ele nao vao fica gravando nada no hd do mikrotik
> o vem direto do squid achei mais rapido
> espero ter ajudado

----------


## wifiinternet

porque "abandonei" ele por falta de tempo
mas de agora por diante bora deixar um tempo reservado para estudar,aprender e depois ensinar
aqueles que querem aprender
eu não sou dono do tópico

mas dei a iniciativa para quem quer aprender (incluindo eu no meio) pq nunca fiz um curso para poder ensinar um pouco aqui no under linux aprendi bastante do viva o linux


e uma coisa eu digo cada dia que passa vc aprende +


um otimo final de semana para todos

att: Adriano Linux

----------


## Squire

> vc usa mas memória
> e configura para toda noite reiniciar sozinha
> e em 15 horas da um restart no cache
> fica 100%


Blz.. vou tentar, mas já comecei os testes aqui com debian.. dependendo vou fazer a substituição, gostaria q fosse bem estável, assim como de alguns colegas q já vi ficar até 1 mes sem reiniciar...rsrs

vlw Obrigado 
 :Ciao:

----------


## jeanfrank

Squire

Realmente o debian é muito estavel muito bom mesmo de trabalhar, tentei aqui com o CentOS e slakware mas gostei mesmo foi do debian sei la depende muito de cada um tambem, comecei com debian ai passei pro centos ai passei slakware e depois voltei pro debian muito bom mesmo

abraços

----------


## ivovid

> essas regras e para mk 2.9.51
> e ñ para 2.9.27
> 
> e o que eu vi 
> 
> deixa cache sem ser full
> pq colocar full ?


Amigo desculpa + da pra explicar melhor??

vc tem as regras pra redirecionar os clientes sem passar pelo webproxy do mk 2.9.27 ??

AMIGOS DESCULPEM POR ESSES DIAS LONGE DO FORUM ,TIVE Q DA UM TEMPO PRA MIM PQ TAVA MUITO OBSECADO EM FAZER O PROXY FUNCIONAR JUNTO COM O HOTSPOT Q ESQUECI ATE A DATA DO MEU CASAMENTO !!!!!!!! 


AI AMIGOS F... TUDO ......

QUEM HE CASADO SABE O Q TO FALANDO

VOU REFAZER TUDO INSTALAÇÃO DO DEBIAN E DO MK 2.9.27


JEAN TENHO UMAS FOTOS AKI DO A29(SUPERTUCANO)PRA VC


AMIGOS TEM OUTRA COISA !!!
SE NAUM ME ENGANO UM TOPICO AKI COM 20 PAGINAS E TRANCADO 
ACHO Q SERIA HORA DE ABRIR UM OUTRO TOPICO PARA CONTINUAÇÃO DESSE AKI OU SOLICITAR AOS ADMINS DO FORUM Q NAUM FECHEM ESSE .

O Q VCS ACHAM??


ALGUEM AI TEM AS REGRAS DO MK 2.9.27 PRA FAZER O REDIRACIONAMENTO DOS CLIENTES SEM PASSAR PELO WEBPROXY???

SO FALTA ISSO TO BATENDO NA TRAVE !!!!!!!

----------


## ivovid

> ñ uso web proxy
> faço um redirecionamento direto dos clientes para o proxy
> pq da muito erro nas paginas com o webproxy
> 
> vou fazer outro tutorial ou o ivovid
> melhor de entender


AMIGO DESDE JA AGRADEÇO POR NOS AJUDAR 

vc tem as regras pra redirecionar os clientes sem passar pelo webproxy do mk 2.9.27 ??
digo : as regras do firewall???

aki com a ajuda do Jean consegui fazer o mk falar com o debian

o problema todo he que qdo habilito o hotspot o squid para de fazer cache
simplesmente o trafego da placa de rede q vai do mk pro debiam cai a 0(zero) a placa de rede fica tx e rx 00.00

consigo me altenticar no hotspot pega ip do dhcp etc navego normalmete
blz 

vou e desabilito o hotspot ai o trafego na placa de rede q vai do mk pro debiam volta a ter trafego

----------


## KaLNet

> AMIGO DESDE JA AGRADEÇO POR NOS AJUDAR 
> 
> vc tem as regras pra redirecionar os clientes sem passar pelo webproxy do mk 2.9.27 ??
> digo : as regras do firewall???
> 
> aki com a ajuda do Jean consegui fazer o mk falar com o debian
> 
> o problema todo he que qdo habilito o hotspot o squid para de fazer cache
> simplesmente o trafego da placa de rede q vai do mk pro debiam cai a 0(zero) a placa de rede fica tx e rx 00.00
> ...


 



Cara desative o direcionamento do proxy no profile do hotspot
e coloque essa regra no nat
add chain=pre-hotspot in-interface=LOCAL src-address=0.0.0.0/0 \
dst-address=!192.168.3.2 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 hotspot=auth \
action=redirect to-ports=3128 comment="Redirecionamento Proxy" disabled=no

cara onde tem 192.168.3.2 vc muda para o ip do seu servidor proxy
espero ter ajudado

----------


## ivovid

> Cara desative o direcionamento do proxy no profile do hotspot
> e coloque essa regra no nat
> add chain=pre-hotspot in-interface=LOCAL src-address=0.0.0.0/0 \
> dst-address=!192.168.3.2 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 hotspot=auth \
> action=redirect to-ports=3128 comment="Redirecionamento Proxy" disabled=no
> 
> cara onde tem 192.168.3.2 vc muda para o ip do seu servidor proxy
> espero ter ajudado



vc diz desativar o transparet proxy??

a interface =local seria a interface dos clientes??

----------


## KaLNet

Não cara no Profile do hotsport vc desativa o direcionamento do proxy 
onde vc coloca o ip ea porta do proxy
vc tira
e coloca essas regras q ti dei no nat do firewall
eh LOCAL ea interface dos clientes

----------


## jeanfrank

Ivovid

Valeu ai pelas fotos se vc quiser envia pra min pelo meu hotmail, espero que vc tenha muitas felicidades em seu casamento, amanhã(24/03) estou completando 3 anos de casado e posso te garantir a partir da minha esperiencia que vale a pena o casamento muito bom mesmo

valeu

ps: espero que vc consiga colocar pra funcionar o seu hotspot + proxy paralelo + full, duvidas estamos ai

abraços

----------


## tonflatland

estou adicionando o Servidor Proxy Debian com o Mikrotik já instalei o Squid e Como sou novatona area copiei o Exemplo do Adriano lá no inicio do topico

editei quase nada hehehehe

e aqui pra minha rede ta dando esse erro quando rodo o squid3 -z

20090325 150507 aclParseAccessLine ACL name 'all' not found.
20090325 150507 storeDirWriteCleanLogs Starting...
20090325 150507 Finished. Wrote 0 entries.
20090325 150507 Took 0.0 seconds ( 0.0 entriessec).
FATAL Bungled squid.conf line 36 http_access deny all
Squid Cache (Version 3.0.PRE5) Terminated abnormally.
CPU Usage 0.004 seconds = 0.000 user + 0.004 sys
Maximum Resident Size 0 KB
Page faults with physical io 0

Si Alguem pode Ajudar desde Já Agradeço

Lembrando que sou leigo no Squid
hehehehe

Vlw Galera 

 :Ciao:

----------


## tonflatland

#minha configuração do Squid ta assim
##############################################################
http_port 5128
visible_hostname proxy

acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
acl SSL_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 80
acl Safe_ports port 21
acl Safe_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 70 #protocolo gopher antigão
acl Safe_ports port 210 #whais
acl Safe_ports port 1024-65535 #todas as outras portas
acl Safe_ports port 280 #http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 #gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 #filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 #multi http
acl Safe_ports port 901 #acesso Swat
acl purge method PURGE
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager
http_access allow purge localhost
http_access deny purge
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_PORTS
#permissão de acesso ao proxy, rede do Mikrotik
#classe de rede ou classes separadas por espaços.
acl redelocal src 192.168.10.1
http_access allow localhost
http_access allow redelocal
#bloquear todos outros acessos.
http_access deny all
#access log
cache_access_log /var/log/squid3/access.log
#cache.log
cache_log /var/log/squid3/cache.log
#memoria reservada para o cache, coloque um valor de preferencia 40%
# do total da sua maquina, e não mais.
cache_mem 809 MB
#máximo tamanho dos arquivo cache na memoria
maximum_object_size_in_memory 80 KB
#máximo tamanho dos arquivo cache no hd
maximum_object_size 22 MB
minimum_object_size 0 KB
#regra que começa a esvaziar / substituir arquivos no cache em 90%
cache_swap_low 80
cache_swap_high 90
#indicação de localização da pasta de arquivos cache e em sequência valor
#total em MB de espaço no hd a ser usado pelo cache, numero de pastas, e
#numero de subpastas do cache.
cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid3 50048 16 256
#intervalos de tempos que o proxy verificara os arquivos dos site acessado
#conferem com o do cache, o valor 4560 significa 04 dias
refresh_pattern ^ftp: 15 20% 4560
refresh_pattern ^gopher: 15 0% 4560
refresh_pattern . 15 20% 4560
#Mantendo objetos recentes e pequenos na memoria
memory_replacement_policy heap GDSF
#Ativando pools de memoria, evitando o Squid ficar realocando memoria toda hora que precisar, #manter pools de 32MB
memory_pools off
memory_pools_limit 0
################################################################

Vlw obrigado desde Já  :Hello:

----------


## Mirandapb

*FATAL Bungled squid.conf line 36 http_access deny all*
Aqui na linha 36 do squidconf. voce ta negando acesso a uma ACL que não foi declarada conforme mostra a primeira linha: *ACL name 'all' not found,* declare antes a acl= acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0 e va eliminando os erros aos poucos.

----------


## tonflatland

> *FATAL Bungled squid.conf line 36 http_access deny all*
> Aqui na linha 36 do squidconf. voce ta negando acesso a uma ACL que não foi declarada conforme mostra a primeira linha: *ACL name 'all' not found,* declare antes a acl= acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0 e va eliminando os erros aos poucos.


Vlw ae Brother o erro foi Solucionado 

Só num to conseguindo navegar pelo Proxy

Mas Vlw ae seu post foi de grande ajuda 

Flw

vlw

si tiver alguma dica sobre o que tenho que faze pode postar aqui brother vlw

 :Stupido:

----------


## tonflatland

Era Um erro aqui no Mk era o Compartilhamento com o Linux 

que tava errado 

Foi Mal ae Galera 

Aproveitando o Post 

alguem poderia me dar uma Dica sobre Bloqueio de Clientes

Tipo si eu rejeitar um ip pra bloqueiar o Acesso dele por falta de pagamento no Miktotik

tem como esse cliente cair na Paguina de erro no meu Debian
eh como faço pra editar a paguina de erro 
colocando aviso do pq do bloqueio telefone E-mail e etc

obs: não uso Hotspot 

mas em breve pretendo

Desde Já Agradeço a todos os amigos que me ajudarão 

sinto Orgulho de Participar de um Forum como esse

Flw Amigos até +

 :Ciao:

----------


## tonflatland

agora a pouco cerca de 13:20 o ponto a ponto que trans meu link para a Cidade Caiu devido a Falta de Energia

ai quando voltou a energia o meu Squid num ta rodando mas não galera 

rodei um squid3 -z nele e ta dando a seguinte msg

proxy-ton-redepe:~# squid3 -z
2009/03/26 10:58:37| Creating Swap Directories
2009/03/26 10:58:37| /var/spool/squid3 exists
2009/03/26 10:58:37| /var/spool/squid3/00 exists
2009/03/26 10:58:37| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/00
2009/03/26 10:58:37| /var/spool/squid3/01 exists
2009/03/26 10:58:37| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/01
2009/03/26 10:58:37| /var/spool/squid3/02 exists
2009/03/26 10:58:37| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/02
2009/03/26 10:58:37| /var/spool/squid3/03 exists
2009/03/26 10:58:37| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/03
2009/03/26 10:58:37| /var/spool/squid3/04 exists
2009/03/26 10:58:37| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/04
2009/03/26 10:58:37| /var/spool/squid3/05 exists
2009/03/26 10:58:37| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/05
2009/03/26 10:58:37| /var/spool/squid3/06 exists
2009/03/26 10:58:37| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/06
2009/03/26 10:58:37| /var/spool/squid3/07 exists
2009/03/26 10:58:37| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/07
2009/03/26 10:58:37| /var/spool/squid3/08 exists
2009/03/26 10:58:37| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/08
2009/03/26 10:58:37| /var/spool/squid3/09 exists
2009/03/26 10:58:37| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/09
2009/03/26 10:58:37| /var/spool/squid3/0A exists
2009/03/26 10:58:37| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/0A
2009/03/26 10:58:37| /var/spool/squid3/0B exists
2009/03/26 10:58:37| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/0B
2009/03/26 10:58:37| /var/spool/squid3/0C exists
2009/03/26 10:58:37| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/0C
2009/03/26 10:58:37| /var/spool/squid3/0D exists
2009/03/26 10:58:37| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/0D
2009/03/26 10:58:37| /var/spool/squid3/0E exists
2009/03/26 10:58:37| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/0E
2009/03/26 10:58:37| /var/spool/squid3/0F exists
2009/03/26 10:58:37| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/0F

 :Ciao: 

Agradeço a todos que ajudarem

vlw

----------


## Mirandapb

Vefirica as configurações de rede: "*ipconfig"* e veja se ta tudo como antes. ja ouvi agum relato nesse forum de que com a falta de energia e apos ligar novamente o server o ip da eth0 está mudado. Se esse for o seu caso, com o seu editor de texto preferido, edita o arquivo *etc/netowrk/intefaces*.

----------


## tonflatland

vou testa aqui sou novo no mundo linux 

não sei ainda os comandos basicos do debian pois estou usando ele agora sempre usei distribuição mikrotik

vlw ae mesmo 

depois eu posto os results

flw :Ciao:

----------


## tonflatland

Olha reintalei o sistema ai o squid3 dava um erro na instalação E: Impossivel Achar Pacote

ai eu fui lá no diretorio apt e adicionei as seguintes linhas e resolvel meu problema para instalar o squid3 hehehehe

deb Index of /debian etch main contrib non-free
deb-src Index of /debian etch main contrib non-free
deb ftp://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ etch main contrib non-free
deb-src ftp://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ etch main contrib non-free
deb ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/debian/ etch main contrib non-free
deb-src ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/debian/ etch main contrib non-free
#deb Index of / etch all
#deb-src Index of / etch all
deb Debian -- Security Information etch/updates main contrib non-free
deb-src Debian -- Security Information etch/updates main contrib non-free
# Multimidia.
deb Debian Multimedia Packages::Home etch main 
deb-src Debian Multimedia Packages::Home etch main 
# Fonte não-oficial.
deb Index of /debian etch main contrib non-free
deb-src Index of /debian etch main contrib non-free
# Opera
deb Index of /opera etch non-free
deb-src Index of /opera etch non-free
# Pacotes atuais para versão etch do Debian.
deb Index of /debian etch-backports main contrib non-free
deb-src Index of /debian etch-backports main contrib non-free

Graças a Deus Resolveu aqui meu problema Obrigado a Todos Que ajudarão

Flw Galera até + 

Vlw

----------


## ivovid

bom dia amigos!!

agradeço a todos pela ajuda !!

uso o mk 2.9.27 esta rodando certinho (sem o hotspot)

uso o debian com o squid 2.6 todo certinho

uso o webproxy para fazer o redirecionamento dos clientes 

ate ai tudo bem todo mundo se fala e o proxy ta uma blzinha

*MEU PROBLEMA E QDO CONFIGURO O HOTSPOT O PROXY PARA DE FUNCIONAR*
*E COMO SE O MK DEIXASE DE ENVIAR AS REQUISIÇÕES PARA O DEBIAN*

ja li e reli todo o tópico + naum fui capaz de fazer funcionar dessa forma
com outras versoes da certo + com a 2.9.27 naum deu ainda comigo

alguem poderia me passar o passo-a-passo de como fez a config da sua rede por favor 
com essa config ai mk 2.9.27 (COM O HOTSPOT)e o DEBIAN - squid 2.6

acho q para tudo dar certo so ta faltando redirecionar os clientes por outro caminho q naum seja o webproxy
tipo assim > deixar o webproxy parado e passar por outro caminho

----------


## lelyrock

Boa noite pessoal,

vim dar meu depoimento que estou usando da forma que falaram la no primeiro post da criaçao do topico e ta show de bola! uso numa lanhouse que recebe uma net de 600kbs via radio, e como as vezes nao chega nem a metade disso, resolvemos instalar o proxy (ja usavamos mikrotik antes para controle de banda no simple queues) e ta dando bons resultados, quando a net ta boa, registro uma movimentaçao na interface de rede (que sai para o switch) variando entre 1 e 2mbs, e ja vi picos de ate 5mbs.
mas para conseguir isso tive que tirar o controle de banda dos clientes, que antes deixava a 256kbs. com o controle de banda na passa dos 1,5mbs
quando esta todo mundo navegando sem o controle de banda (full) sinto um desempenho muito melhor q com o controle de banda, o problema é quando acessam o youtube ou fazem downloads de arquivos muito grandes como musicas e clipes, ai tenho que ficar sempre vigiando oque eles acessam pra limitar a velocidade em 128kbs ou menos.

entao queria pedir a ajuda de vcs para me ajudarem a fazer apenas o conteudo do proxy passar sem controle de banda (full) e o restante com controle, vi umas pessoas ai falando que tinham umas regras de marcaçao de pacotes mas nao as vi postando de como fazer...

como disse esta tudo configurado da forma que falaram inicialmente no primeiro post desse topico, porem com squid 2.6 no debian em paralelo com mikrotik 2.9.27 de forma transparent

desde ja agradeço a todos que tem colaborado para aumentar o conhecimento de todos.

----------


## tonflatland

meu squid tava rodando 100% apos um dia de uso ele parou execultei o Squid3 -z e ele deu a seguinte mensagem de erro

debian-proxy-ton:/etc/squid3# squid3 -z
2009/03/30 11:35:30| Creating Swap Directories
2009/03/30 11:35:30| /var/spool/squid3 exists
2009/03/30 11:35:30| /var/spool/squid3/00 exists
2009/03/30 11:35:30| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/00
2009/03/30 11:35:30| /var/spool/squid3/01 exists
2009/03/30 11:35:30| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/01
2009/03/30 11:35:30| /var/spool/squid3/02 exists
2009/03/30 11:35:30| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/02
2009/03/30 11:35:30| /var/spool/squid3/03 exists
2009/03/30 11:35:30| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/03
2009/03/30 11:35:30| /var/spool/squid3/04 exists
2009/03/30 11:35:30| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/04
2009/03/30 11:35:30| /var/spool/squid3/05 exists
2009/03/30 11:35:30| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/05
2009/03/30 11:35:30| /var/spool/squid3/06 exists
2009/03/30 11:35:30| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/06
2009/03/30 11:35:30| /var/spool/squid3/07 exists
2009/03/30 11:35:30| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/07
2009/03/30 11:35:30| /var/spool/squid3/08 exists
2009/03/30 11:35:30| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/08
2009/03/30 11:35:30| /var/spool/squid3/09 exists
2009/03/30 11:35:30| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/09
2009/03/30 11:35:30| /var/spool/squid3/0A exists
2009/03/30 11:35:30| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/0A
2009/03/30 11:35:30| /var/spool/squid3/0B exists
2009/03/30 11:35:30| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/0B
2009/03/30 11:35:30| /var/spool/squid3/0C exists
2009/03/30 11:35:30| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/0C
2009/03/30 11:35:30| /var/spool/squid3/0D exists
2009/03/30 11:35:30| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/0D
2009/03/30 11:35:30| /var/spool/squid3/0E exists
2009/03/30 11:35:30| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/0E
2009/03/30 11:35:30| /var/spool/squid3/0F exists
2009/03/30 11:35:30| Making directories in /var/spool/squid3/0F

ja tentei criar os diretorios denovo mas nada

chmod 777 /var/spool/squid3
chmod 777 /var/log/squid3
chown proxy.proxy /var/spool/squid3
chown proxy.proxy /var/log/squid3 

Si alguem poder me ajudar agradeço vlw brother's até +  :Ciao:

----------


## tonflatland

http_port 3180
visible_hostname webproxy

acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
acl SSL_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 80
acl Safe_ports port 21
acl Safe_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 70 #protocolo gopher antigao
acl Safe_ports port 210 #whais
acl Safe_ports port 1024-65535 #todas as outras portas
acl Safe_ports port 280 #http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 #gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 #filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 #multi http
acl Safe_ports port 901 #acesso Swat
acl purge method PURGE
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager
http_access allow purge localhost
http_access deny purge
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_PORTS
# permissão de acesso ao proxy, rede do Mikrotik
# classe de rede ou classes separadas por espaços.
acl redelocal src 192.168.10.1
http_access allow localhost
http_access allow redelocal
# bloquear todos outros acessos.
http_access allow all
always_direct allow all
# access log
cache_access_log /var/log/squid3/access.log
# cache.log
cache_log /var/log/squid3/cache.log
# memoria reservada para o cache, coloque um valor de preferencia 40%
# do total da sua maquina, e não mais.
cache_mem 1900 MB
# máximo tamanho dos arquivo cache na memoria
maximum_object_size_in_memory 1024 KB
# máximo tamanho dos arquivo cache no hd
maximum_object_size 22 MB
minimum_object_size 0 KB
# regra que começa a esvaziar / substituir arquivos no cache em 90%
cache_swap_low 90
cache_swap_high 95
# indicação de localização da pasta de arquivos cache e em sequência valor
# total em MB de espaço no hd a ser usado pelo cache, numero de pastas, e
# numero de subpastas do cache.
cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid3 20000 16 256
# intervalos de tempos que o proxy verificara os arquivos dos site acessado
# conferem com o do cache, o valor 4560 significa 04 dias
refresh_pattern ^ftp: 15 20% 4560
refresh_pattern ^gopher: 15 0% 4560
refresh_pattern . 15 20% 4560
#Otimiza o Byte HIT
#cache_replacement_policy heap LFUDA
#Mantendo objetos recentes e pequenos na memoria
memory_replacement_policy heap GDSF
# Ativando pools de memoria, evitando o Squid ficar realocando memoria toda hora que precisar
# manter pools de 32MB
# memory_pools off
# memory_pools_limit 0
 
tentei reinstalar o squid3 mas da esse erro 

/usr/bin/mandb: impossível criar cache de índice /var/cache/man/oldlocal/2035: Não há espaço disponível no dispositivo
/usr/bin/mandb: impossível criar cache de índice /var/cache/man/local/2035: Não há espaço disponível no dispositivo


a configuração do meu pc e um Dual core2.2 - 4gb ram - hd de 500 -placa mãe asus p5kpl-am

Vlw ae galera  :Ciao:

----------


## ivovid

CONTINUAÇÃO DO POST 


squid(debian) em paralelo mikrotik(parent proxy) show de Bola CONTINUAÇÃO

----------


## tonflatland

> CONTINUAÇÃO DO POST 
> 
> 
> squid(debian) em paralelo mikrotik(parent proxy) show de Bola CONTINUAÇÃO


 vlw ae brother por dar continuação a esse post

flw

Ainda tenho duvidas :Ciao:

----------


## lelyrock

eu estava usando dessa forma e tava show de bola!!
mas agora vou precisar fazer um balance de rede entre de 2 links e meu mk so tem 2 pci e 1 rede on bord, entao pensei em colocar o debian no mesmo switch dos clientes (apos o mk), mas nesse caso como ficaria a configuraçao no MK?

é so apontar o trafego para a interface dos clientes????
e nesse caso so faria o proxy de 1 dos links tem como fazer cache de toda a rede?? sendo q vai ser clientes de 1 a 64 no link A e 65 a 128 no link B. 







> primero vc vai usar :
> 
> 1 Mikrotik (qualquer versão) funcionando 3 placas de redes (com a placa de rede que vai para a Debian (ip=192.168.10.1/30)
> 1 Debian Com 1 placa de rede editado assim (ip=192.168.10.2/mask=255.255.255.255.252/gw q eo mikrotik=192.168.10.1)
> 
> 
> Essa regra e para o mikrotik conversar com a Debian
> 
> Vá em Firewall, dentro da aba NAT, clique em + , na janela a seguir, na primeira aba chamada GENERAL, no campo CHAIN escolha a opção SRCNAT, na opção SRC. ADDRESS coloque 192.168.10.0/30, vá até a aba ACTION E selecione MASQUERADE. 
> ...

----------


## wifiinternet

mas no caso do balanciamento to meio com duvida

me add no msn [email protected]



blz?

----------


## beto0003

cara vc ta usando o BFW e o debian em paralelo???? se sim como configurou?






> Bem bolado 
> fiz aki com o debian
> depois coloquei o brazilfw 3.0 
> nao notei diferença tao show de bola em paralelo
> 
> uma dica No Maximum Object Size coloque 1 
> pq assim ele nao vao fica gravando nada no hd do mikrotik
> o vem direto do squid achei mais rapido
> espero ter ajudado

----------


## fastinternet

> mas no caso do balanciamento to meio com duvida
> 
> me add no msn [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> blz?


tenho um hdd de 250 qual valor devo colocar?gostaria de usar 240 gigas para cache.gostaria de colocar eleem uma rede com 500 ou 700 clientes,sera que ele da conta

----------


## pbportilho

man, qual foi o debian q vc baixou? essa configuraçao serve para o ubuntu 8.10 server?

----------


## pbportilho

man, qual o debian q vc usou? funciona tambem no ubuntu server 8.10?

----------


## wifiinternet

> man, qual o debian q vc usou? funciona tambem no ubuntu server 8.10?


 Debian etch 4.0 mas serve com a 5 tbm 


 :Dito:

----------


## lelyrock

amigos, eu ja estou proxy transparente....
uso o squid 2.6 stable no debiam4 em paralelo com mikrotik 2.9.x

esta fazendo cache http normal e muito bem, porem eu tb to querendo fazer cache do MSN, aqueles arquivos de cache do proprio msn, onde fica os contatos, as fotos e as configuraçoes deles.

alguem sabe se é possivel fazer de forma transparente e como devo configurar?
da pra fazer so com o squid ou preciso do thunder?

----------


## wifiinternet

eu não sei como fazer cache do msn 

mas se ñ me engano é o msn-proxy

----------


## lelyrock

> eu não sei como fazer cache do msn 
> 
> mas se ñ me engano é o msn-proxy


pelo q tinha lido do msn-proxy, é apenas para monitorar os msn... as conversas
mas depois vou testar aqui

----------


## copaers

Ola Boa Noite
Tenho um pequeno provedor e mk esta travando toda hora nao sei mais que fazer para resolver este pipino.
Estou querendo montar um squid com mk mais nao tenho conhecimento em linux alguem tem a receita do bolo para me passar add msn [email protected]

----------


## jacksonezidio

> Ola Boa Noite
> Tenho um pequeno provedor e mk esta travando toda hora nao sei mais que fazer para resolver este pipino.
> Estou querendo montar um squid com mk mais nao tenho conhecimento em linux alguem tem a receita do bolo para me passar add msn [email protected]



Da uma conferida nesse endereço:
Cache full com Mikrotik + Squid Linux Debian 5


Em breve estarei disponibilizando um video mostrando a façanha ok!

----------


## gbacteke

Hola Amigos, muy interesante el foro, espero me disculpen que hable espanol, este es mi primer post en el foro.
Yo tengo un mikrotik con 3 placas de red
.- LAN - 192.168.1.0/24
.- Proxy Squid -192.168.5.1/30
.- WAN - 201.xxx.xxx.xxx/30

.- Proxy Squid con 1 tarjeta de red: 192.168.5.2/30

Tengo Squid transparente sobre Ubuntu Server 8.04. 
En el mikrotik tengo esta configuracion:

.-Ip->Web Proxy->disabled
.-Ip->Firewall->NAT-> Chain:srcnat, Src.Address: 192.168.1.0/24, Action: masquerade
.-Ip->Firewall->NAT-> Chain:dstnat, Src.Address: 192.168.1.0/24, Protocol: 6(tcp), Dst.Port: 80, Action: dst-nat, ToAddress: 192.168.5.2, To Ports: 3128 
.-Ip->Firewall->NAT-> Chain:srcnat, Src.Address: 192.168.5.2/30, Action: masquerade

Los clientes pueden navegar sin problemas, pero el problema q tengo es q tengo mas trafico hacia WAN que hacia LAN, siendo que deberia ser lo contrario.
Ejemplo: WAN Tx: 485 kbps, Rx: 2.5 Mbps LAN: Tx: 1862 kbps, Rx: 425 kbps

Mi pregunta es: la configuracion en el mikrotik es la correcta?
Porque tengo mas trafico WAN 2.5Mbps y hacia la LAN solo tengo 1862 kbps de promedio? siendo que deberia ser al reves. 

Desde ya les agradezco muchisimo, espero me disculpen que hablo solo espanol, gracias amigos.

----------


## hideout

Voce tem que bloquear acesso externo ao seu proxy.





> Hola Amigos, muy interesante el foro, espero me disculpen que hable espanol, este es mi primer post en el foro.
> Yo tengo un mikrotik con 3 placas de red
> .- LAN - 192.168.1.0/24
> .- Proxy Squid -192.168.5.1/30
> .- WAN - 201.xxx.xxx.xxx/30
> 
> .- Proxy Squid con 1 tarjeta de red: 192.168.5.2/30
> 
> Tengo Squid transparente sobre Ubuntu Server 8.04. 
> ...

----------

